
Show HN: UniFi – Custom external guest portal (go, docker) - johnweldon
https://github.com/johnweldon/guest-portal
======
johnweldon
I had a hard time finding a customizable UniFi external guest portal, other
than ones written in PHP.

This is a Go and Docker solution that fits my home needs - feel free to
review, comment, etc.

